# Fishing in Fairhope



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Finally moving down to the coast. As of now, we are going to be in Fairhope. Since we are in an apartment until the house sells in Birmingham, I'm not bringing my boat down. Where can I fish around this area? Wading, pier, etc. I don't have a kayak, yet.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Not much until weather warms, might try Pelican Point. Bring the boat and put it at Fly Creek.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome! Right now everything is up fish river and magnolia... might be some bull reds cruising around pelican point... they always seem to be in weeks bay... If you ask Fairhope Boat Company they might be able to lend you a yak to try out if you want to go fishing for a day let me know... I'm always fishing around the area


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll check them out when we get down there. I was mainly asking about areas for the spring time when the waters warm up.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll check them out when we get down there. I was mainly asking about areas for the spring time when the waters warm up.


There's a really deep channel with a flat right at the mouth of weeks bay where it spills into the bay... the trout will be staging up in there when they make their way back out of the rivers... also some really good wading spots around mullet point... good thing about the area is it rarely gets over 3-4' deep


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna have to get a kayak one day, but at least I can use my waders before they dry rot.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure is fun trying to find an apartment that allows 2 boxers. Weather sure was nice today, wish I would've brought some fishing gear down.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just curious. 
are you relocating for jobs or retiring?
that's where i want to retire, baldwin county.

jack


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Plenty of good reefs within kayaks reach of the fairhope boat ramp. Around the marina at the pier is good at times. Rocks at the Grand are good also. I Live within 200 yds of the boat ramp if you need any help.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

MrFish...when you get serious about getting a kayak or even to get some good local info, check out MBKFA.com. There's a whole group of kayakers in the greater Mobile area. There's a lot of knowledge shared there as well. 


-From behind these eyes, flung in your general direction!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info! We have always wanted to move down here and this seemed as good a time as any. Kids aren't in school yet.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

If the water would ever clean up I'd meet up with you on the causeway (north end of the bay) & try to catch a few. It's pretty nasty. I don't know much about the lower part of the bay.

Spanish Fort is also a great community to consider. We live in SF and that's where our kids go to school & my wife teaches 3rd grade at Daphne East Elementary so let me know if you have any questions about the school system.


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in Fairhope as well. Grew up in gulf breeze fishing over there and still haven't adjusted to the difference in fishing here. I'm definitly going to try the channel just outside weeks bay this year, one of the only spots I haven't tried.

The reefs in Fairhope are good for quick trips in the summer first thing in the morning, but in my experience the fish shut down pretty early after sun up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> There's a really deep channel with a flat right at the mouth of weeks bay where it spills into the bay... the trout will be staging up in there when they make their way back out of the rivers... also some really good wading spots around mullet point... good thing about the area is it rarely gets over 3-4' deep


Is that the boat launch I see on Google Earth? It looks like that is my only access point. If the weather is okay tomorrow, I'm gonna head down there and wet a line.


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Is that the boat launch I see on Google Earth? It looks like that is my only access point. If the weather is okay tomorrow, I'm gonna head down there and wet a line.


I'm curious to hear how you do. I don't have waders or any cold weather gear for my kayak, so I have to wait til it warms up a little more before I get out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't expect too much, but will definitely report back with anything. I might also run down the causeway and see if I can find something.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Is that the boat launch I see on Google Earth? It looks like that is my only access point. If the weather is okay tomorrow, I'm gonna head down there and wet a line.



Which launch are you talking about? At the mouth of weeks bay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> Which launch are you talking about? At the mouth of weeks bay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Yep, that's the one.



Yep that's it... You can fish off that bulkhead there... Should be some Whiting, bull reds and some sheepies holding in the channel there... The trout are still up the rivers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is there anyway to get to this shore to walk it and fish? This is off of 98.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Is there anyway to get to this shore to walk it and fish? This is off of 98.



You could go to bayfront park in Daphne... It's right there at the bottom d'olive bay... not sure there'd be much in there right now... It's really shallow... watch out for the gators if you do go


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't say I expected too much out of today, other than wetting a line. Windy and dirty water. Went down to the ramp at the mouth of weeks bay, hit mullet point park and finished at May Day Park. Nothing to show for it, but the kids cooperated and I got to cast. Going to head down tomorrow to the beach and give it a go for some pomps and drum on the fly.


----------

